# Into the hellforges, the two gates.



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The hellish realm of Inferna, the home of the Pheist legacy, the home of the flame-priests, a most destructive caste of adeptus mechanicus adepts.
A system of flaming fury, its twin suns casting the system into a constant apocalypse of flaming death, where habitable lands are few and death in the
form of burning lava or smouldering rock is plentiful.

In theese lands , to the galactic north of armaggedon the techpriests of inferna have made their home, the abundance of resources make them stay and
produce some of the most powerful equipment in the imperium.

The history of inferna is long and full of disasters and disbelief, but in the end the faith in the Ohmnissiah has prevailed and the societies of inferna stands proud as a testament to all.

There are four forges of inferna, each on a different planet.
Inferna Primus, The Magma forge, grandest and oldest of them all, the home of the titan legion legio Inferna, masters of weaponry craftsmanship.

Inferna secundus, the inferno forge, black halls of adamantium, cut out with the most powerful melta weapons in the imperium which this forge produce.

Mundus ignatum, the flame forge, the very skies go ablaze like the sandstorms of ancient mars, the very skies molecular structure is used as base for
the destructive promethium and incineration devices produced here.

Sol, the plasma forge, masters of plasma and artificial intelligences, delvers into the unknown.

Each equipped with an ancient cloning facility, capable of producing millions of skitarii for the inexhaustable armies of the machine god.

The titan legion, known as Legio Inferna is blessed with the fact that it is almost intact, something the adepts of the flaming forges sing praise to every day.
Numbering nearly 50 titans, the legio has cast entire systems into a flaming apocalypse.

The wardens of the infernean faith, are the destroyer adepts... the myrmidons of the inferna secutor's.
Armed with the best weapons inferna can produce, theese already lethal warriors reach levels of destructive power rivaling space marines with ease.

The symbol of inferna is a gauntlet holding a searing fire, known as "The Flaming fist of inferna." And is a common greeting, vile insult to their enemies and a symbol of the infernean faith.
The words spoken by the greatest magos ever to roam the fields of inferna spoke.
"Whenever the call is made, the flaming fist of inferna will strike the enemy at its heart, and burn them with the hottest flames,
the flames of revenge." Zachariaz Pheist, fabricator general of inferna, scion of the Ohmnissiah and his immortal prophet.

Supporting this, is the grand warfleet inferna, with many a fabled ship and possibly the largest battleship in the entire galaxy, the grand ark inferna.


In more recent times, the great ruler dissapeared.
Some say he died, some say he lives on as a machine spirit, some say he lives on in the form of his three cloned sons.

But the great ruler Zachariaz Pheist leads inferna no longer, that is the mission of the three princes of inferna.
Zarkov Pheist, Fabricator General of the magma forge, only 3 entities hold more respect and religious awe than him. Zachariaz Pheist, the fabricator general of mars and the Ohmnissiah himself.

Zaulthas Pheist, archmagos veneratus, grand warmaster of inferna, said to hold all military knowledge and skill of his father.

And Mordechai Pheist, the lost. He left for a tech quest onboard a small escort ship long ago. And have been unheard of for hundreds of years.
Said to hold all creativity and mechanical talent of his father, the lost prince return is prayed for every day.


You will be stationed on Sol, the plasma forge.
So plasma weapons is easy to get if you originate from Sol, depending on which forge you originate from you have an easier time with different weaponry, and easier to get hold of it storywise.

A general rule of thumb is that infernean weapons are more powerful than normal inperial counterparts. And you get access to the most potent and custom gear avaviable.

Like the melta bolter of the inferno forge.

I will use enemy classes.
I don't mention any class. Nerds, destroy at will. Theese will be numerous enough to be a problem, or described as slightly harder and as such take more punishment, examples are cultists and combat servitors.

Elite: Are those beasts and creations powerful enough to pose a threat to a single individual in your group, but with some serious powerposing and/or working together, they should go down in a few actionpacked posts.
Examples would be space marines and war seritors whom are based on ogryns.

Boss: Theese characters are dudes who pose a serious threat, don't take theese lightly. They often have psychic powers, an espescially potent and lethal weapon or are just plain dangerous.
Examples, chaos sorcerers, chapter masters of lesser power and greater deamons.

Über-boss: You don't even wanna know
Ridiculously dangerous, can destroy the entire group unless you take extreme caution.
Examples, perhaps a warlord titan or emperor titan, some other huge beast monster death causer.

_______________________________________________________

Characters:
Name:
Magos Verexia Laterus "Unit Six"

Forge:
Inferna Primus

Sex:
Initially born female, she abandoned such notions of 'male' and 'female' a long time and her armour shows no signs of her femininity, although her voice may betray her origin.

Appearance:
Tall and slender, she is more like an Eldar in stature than a human. The lenses of her eye-modules have been modified to show the image of a flickering flame within.

Beliefs:
A firm believer in the imminent return of Mordechai Pheist, Verexia thinks that Mordechai completed his quest , but that he is now waiting and watching their armies to prove themselves loyal and worthy of his return.
Verexia thinks that he is waiting because he wants to share with them the secrets of the device(s) he found, but he doesn't think they are sufficiently deserving or advanced enough yet to receive his gift.
Only when a number of enemies have been stopped will he return.

Personality:
Determined to be worthy of her Prince's wisdom, Verexia fights with a zeal that few Mechanicus still possess.
Though very focussed when required, she has been known to take peculiar interest and shows fascination in weapons, both Infernean/human and Xenos.
Nothing to the point of heresy (and she has some sort of scanner to make sure they are not tained/possessed before inspection)...but she takes a great deal of pride in a well-built sidearm and (when it is safe to do so) she can lose herself in the exquisite patina and engraving of a fallen foe's weapon (or those of an ally, only when permission is given).

Wargear:
Weapon = Halberd, inlaid with green jade lightning bolts.
When needed, the whole halberd (apart from the hand-holds) can be energised, e.g. to parry other power-weapons.
Her armour is relatively plain to look at, but her gauntlets are heavier to accommodate absorbing/reinforcing materials so she doesn't accidentally cut off her hands when the handle is energised.

Some sort of very basic latent psychic power to detect Chaos-taint...this has to be directed and concentrated upon, ie it's not 'on' all the time and it only has a distance/area of effect of about an arm's reach in length.

Frag + Krak grenades
Laspistol (maybe a 'hot-shot' version or a standard one?) which is designed to look like an antique sawn-off shotgun.

Two very basic manipulator mechandrites, mostly useless in combat.
__________________
Name:
Myrmidon Danalar Brocorth

Forge:
Mundus ignatum

Sex:

Male

Age:

163

Appearance:
Standing 6'3" tall Danalar is a mountain of a man. Stocky and muscular Danalar's physical strength is almost unmatched in the ranks of the Myrmidons. Long black hair still adorns his head that he keeps tied in a top knot. Both of Danalar's eyes and both of his ears have been replaced with enhanced bionics that improve his senses far beyond the reaches of normal humans.

Personality:
Danalar is a quiet, calming presence in the group. He commonly refers to himself as the glowing coals in the fire. Slow burning, but with the right provocation can create the largest flames. His quiet and calm demeanor is lost when he enters battle where he becomes a bastion of raging fury, laying waste to all that come against him. He rarely speaks, but when he does they are words that the others find hard to ignore as he applies simple logic and vast experience to everything that he comes against.

Background:

Born on the Forgeworld of Mundus Ignatum, Danalar showed an early disposition for tech work. By the age of 5 he was working in his fathers mechanics shop, and building both vehicles and weapons on his own, his skills instinctual, without need for instruction. At 12 he was taken in to the tech priesthood and taught the skills of Blessed Ohmnissiah. His propensity to fiery temper marked him early on for selection as a Myrmidon, and after close to two decades in training in that order, at the age of 45, he was inducted into that order. He has founght in many campaigns and defended many forge Worlds from the enemies that assail them, and he vast experience on the field of battle has earned him many accolades, though Danalar forgets them almost as soon as he receives them. His satisfaction and enjoyment solely lying in the act of war.


Wargear:
Weapon = Halberd, inlaid with Azure flames
Danalar's left gauntlet can ignite as with most other myrmidon's, however it has been modified to allow Danalar to use it as a heavy flamer. He also has two mechandrites that are able to wield handflamers, as well as energize to act as power weapons in close combat.

Frag + Krak grenades
_______________________
Name: Archmagos Judico Indol ‘The Lord of Fire’

Age: 1583

Forge: Magma Forge

Personality: Judico has a fine tactical mindset but will give up all plans to rescue damaged machinery. He is surprisingly aloof even for a Techpriest and almost all his body is bionics. He rarely speaks and when he does his voice is little more than a whisper. He does not feel any emotions save pain, loyalty and anger. However even these emotions are almost non-existent although when they do surface the result is spectacular and terrifying at the same time. He possesses a strong belief in the divinity of the Omnissiah and so treats every piece of machinery as if it contains a part of his God.

Appearance: Tall and well built, almost Judico's entire body is finely crafted bionics. He wears the typical dragon scale power armour of the Myrmidons only his is more finely crafted than many of his counterparts due to his high rank and he is unique in yet another way that sets him apart from almost every other Infernean Techpriest. He rarely wears his robes when in battle, preferring to show his armour in all its glory. This is also because he has a unique suit of armour. Unlike most Techpriests who only have one hand that can be set on fire he can set his whole suit of armour can be set on fire. This has given him the title ‘The Lord of Fire’.

His servo harness is normally curled up on his back, appearing to be a huge black beetle. He carries his bolt pistol in a holster at his left hip and when he is not holding it in his grip he carries his stave in a case slung over his shoulder. Even when going without his armour he wears a black hood that covers his face in shadow. His face is also covered by a ceramite mask that only shows his 2 bionic eyes. The mask has the mechanicus cog carved into it. The carving is filled with brass. Beneath the mask his face only contains a small amount of flesh. The rest is gleaming plasteel with the inner workings exposed

History: Judico was born and will probably die on a forge world. He worked as a menial for many years always hoping that the tech priest would choose him to join their ranks. Those years were hard but Judico considered them worth it for after 20 of them he was chosen to become a Techpriest. He remained a low level Techpriest for 10 years. He rose up the ranks after an incident that left him broken and close to death. His lungs had been removed and his torso damaged beyond repair. His arms and his right leg were either torn off or so damaged as to be unrecognisable but he had managed to hold off his foe for long enough giving time for help to arrive.

The item he had been defending had been an STC (Standard Template Construct). He was elevated to the rank of Magos after this event and remained one for many years. He joined the Myrmidon battle group upon his return and is the oldest member of that elite group of Techpriests. He has a brother named Kylar, also of the Myrmidon battle group. After several successful missions as a member of the battle group he was elevated to the rank of Archmagos and yet more of his humanity was stripped away and replaced with sanctified metal.

Now he is the oldest member of the Myrmidons and the longest serving member.

Equipment:
Dragon scale power armour
Power stave-This is a long staff that can be set on fire. It is also tipped with sharpened double edged blade on both sides that can be energised. The haft is formed of plasteel bonded with ceramite, the same mix used in the construction of terminator armour. This means that it is strong enough to block power weapons.
Servo harness-This is a lighter version than the one used by Techmarines of the Adeptus Astartes. It utilizes 2 small plasma cutters and 2 more arms tipped with whirring chainblades.
Mechandrites-Judico utilizes 10 of these. They snake out from his sleeves and most are tipped with tiny drills that utilize plasma to increase their effectiveness. This makes them rather dangerous close combat weapons
Bolt pistol

Other: His heart and lungs are bionics alongside his eyes, most of his face, his torso, his arms and his right leg.

______________________________________________

When i'm posting updates, these are your colours.
Magos Verexia Laterus "Unit Six"
Myrmidon Danalar Brocorth
Archmagos Judico Indol ‘The Lord of Fire’
All
(Karak, if you hurry, you can be found during play, if you have a nice char that is.)

I will update as often as i can with smaller posts, and i will make a bigger update every few days.
So try to peak by every day, even if you don't post, you can check out what is happening.

Ok, current events.
_________________________________
_________________________________

Sol, the plasma forge, the most skilled in the art of plasma this side of the galaxy, only Ryza rivaling their knowledge.

A greater forgeworld, several magnificent hives upon its surface, built upon some of the most impressive places possible.
The feats of craftsmanship and praise to the Ohmnissiah is sung to every day by hundreds of adepts of inferna.

But your out of work, and is stuck in this smelly, greasy and damp cellar.
This myrmidon cell HQ was positioned under a shrine to the machine god, a simple shrine with only two servitors singing praise since it is such a simple shrine, mainly for the nearest hab-block of workers.

Only your own kit is stored here, and a few extra things.
Like nutrient paste, fresh water (a luxurious commodity, showing how important you are) and a simple recaff boiler.

An archmagos, two magos and a myrmidon roams the simple hall.

The archmagos, often called "The lord of fire" was sort of a celebrity around the system.
His brother was also there, a Magos. (Short description needed.)

The other magos was a renowned melee combatant, a female whom wielded her power halberd with few equals. A bit of a rarity, the female myrmidons, but she was respected no less than her peers.

And then a simple myrmidon, not having the experience or titles of the others didn't mean he was any less potent.

All For the moment, nothing is really happening, you usually hang out here unless you have work.

Strangely there haven't been work in quite some time, and you are getting itchy in your fingers.
There usually is work most of the time, a cult needing "enlightenment" or an old district needing some renovating, or a simple job like blowing up a mountain for the shroom farmers.

But nothing at all.
--------------
[OOC]You are all a team since some time back, and know all the things you want eachothers to know, if there is something from your character sheet you don't want the others to know, simply say it in an ooc.

The situation is as i described, and you should just mill about and be on the ready.[/OOC]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

So far, even the dead would make more noise and action than the techpriests in the small headquarter.

They were silent, not even breathing it seemed.

A guardsman, or perhaps even some inquisitorial acolytes would be all over the walls out of boredom by now, but not the flamepriests.
Like machines they lay silent untill they are to be used.....

[OOC, although, i can't be keeping this afloat all by myself forever  Come on people, do something.

Even if it is just chat and drink some recaff. Although, considering that most of you would probably only take nutrients and fluids through complex systems of biologis.
It's a wonder why the recaff boiler even sits there...]


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

_[Verexia]:_

_ Even when 'at rest', Verexia still paces around every so often. Perhaps she retains a nervous disposition? Or maybe she needs to keep moving to keep some old servo-motors active and to stop them seizing up?
In addition, it's a long-standing joke amongst them that her vocal chords must have been wired by a drunk etiquette-engine, as she sometimes uses odd words that do not sound quite correct, or using ten words where three would be sufficient._

"Here we are again and well met, fellow units. You know that I am used to swift-action and taking the fight to the enemy, yet we are here unused..? I do not doubt the Lords' visions, yet surely ones left derelict and un-challenged by duty lead to corrosion and mind-death?"

"I was always told that the enemy is everywhere and almost unnumerable, but does our inaction mean that there are now too many of us to use? Yet, if that was so, why are we still here and not gone back to the creators to be refabricated anew when required again?"

"Forgive me, I jump to wild conclusion and speculations prompted by not bringing the cleansing fire to those who deserve it; perhaps a beverage would assist..."
Seeing the recaff unit, she adds: "However, it is some time since I have seen such a device, let alone used one...do you think it may be something intended for a forthcoming guest as well as for ourselves?"

She awkwardly pours a cup -obviously not accustomed to doing so- and adds about twice as much sugar/sweetener [or whatever else is used here] as caffeine.

Taking a seat (on the floor if nowhere else is available), she glances at her compatriots and suggests: "Perhaps we may share recounterings of our exploits since last we met? Or would this pursuit be too frivolous for esteemed people such as ourselves..?" she jokes, trying to lighten the mood (as she usually does).

_[OOC: I'll change any of this if people don't like it]._


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

[OOC, i can imagine the stares she get if she talks to ordinary people, or anyone not used to her ]

The headquarter consist of a few rooms, a dining room, the biggest one with some stools, a table and a workbench for the food and drinks section.
A cooling unit, the recaff machine.

It is very much like a standard workers break room.

Also there is a small office, and a restroom.

Verexia sits down by the table, drinking her ridiculously sweetened recaff.
I looks more like some brown paste than recaff, and the consistency of wet sand makes Verexia doubt that she did correct.

But whatever the others think of Verexias doubtful cooking experience, or how near the machine god she is, one thing is sure.

She made a good point, there have been awfully little work lately....

[OOC, don't worry, exhange a few words, then things will start happening.]


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Danalar sat at a table in the common area of the groups quarters, intently immersed in the inner mechanics of his flamer gauntlet. The ignitor had been acting up lately, and he was beginning to get irritated at the constant buildup of residue that seemed to be clogging the fuel intake valves. 

His bionic eyes whirring and focusing he shifted phase spectrums and watched as a three dimensional break down view of the gauntlet sprung to life in front of his eyes only. Reaching up, small servo-interfaces in the tips of his fingers rotating and expanding the image he tried to narrow in on the source of the problem. In the third sub-structure, he found a faulty discharge manifold. He grinned happily, taking pleasure in the simple act of fixing the machine that he relied on so heavily. 

One of his mechandrites snuck over his shoulder its tip splitting into three mechanical fingers that started to disassemble the anterior armor plating on the gauntlet. From the tips of the fingers on his right hand small grasping armatures extended, instinctively removing fasteners and powering down promethium flows until the reached the affected parts. The arms following the path his mind had taken through the gauntlet flawlessly. In no time flat the affected part had been removed and replaced by a completely functioning one. 

He looked up from his work and saw Magos Verexia Laterus pacing the room. She was always filled with such furious energy, he always felt his heart speed up and nervous energy. Great for the battle field, but here in the confines of their quarters, it was unsettling. Especially since the group hadn't been sent out on assignment for several solar cycles. 

Looking around the room over her cup of recaff she said, "Perhaps we may share recounterings of our exploits since last we met? Or would this pursuit be too frivolous for esteemed people such as ourselves..?"

"Bah," Danalar replied, "my last assignment was barely worth the trip. A report of genestealer cultists on Infernus' southern continent. Nothing there of course, just a few mutants. Poor bastards had been warped by a leak in one of the forges plasma reactors." He paused as his servo armatures finished reassembling his gauntlet and he re-secured on his left wrist. Slowly lighting a lho stick and taking a long drag, the smoke curling around the rims of his bionic eyes, their soft green glow giving the curls of the smoke on odd eerie color. 

"What of you Verexia?"


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Even though she was not watching him particularly intently, just the way he moved and analysed things told Verexia that Danalar certainly seemd to have retained his meticulous attention-to-detail.
Unlike others who degraded over time, his skills seemed as sharp as before, boding well for whatever mission was next in store.

In response to his query, Verexia's eye's glazed over, neurons connecting to a separate section of memory-coding:
"Relaying battle history 32112: Destruction of Fallen Adeptus Braxxos:
"Having ascertained that he had unearthed a rare logic-engine on Planet Secundus, Quatermass system -in violation of Edict 3.7- such deeds could not go unpunished.
"This unit#6 and eight other Myrmidons were dispatched, along with elements of Primus' Elation-9K Servitor-Guard forces. Seven weeks later, all heretic-modules had ceased to function.
"Buried beneath rubble during the final wall-breaching, this unit was not present at the end, something she regrets."

"Relaying battle history 32115, pursuit of the _Tome of Agony_:
"Evidence suggests Braxxos not killed during 32112, further theft of datacores and Veritas-class armed escort '_Furion Dawn_', renamed '_Tome of Agony_'.
"Enemy ship crippled yet fled to nearby starfort, shielded from sensors, contact lost.
"Such traitorous actions cannot be permitted. Interrogation of Braxxos' second-in-command -clavicle shattered due to 'Plunging Strike' by Unit Six- hunt continuing."

Eyes returning to normal, Verexia surveys the room once more, a half-smile upon her face and a slight laugh entering her voice.
"Oh...maybe it may _not_ have been as 'intriguing' as I had hoped...perhaps a period of inaction is required instead..?

"Conjecture @ Danalar: Have you heard rumour of duties to come? Perchance the Despolier is loose once again? Or Orkoids...my blade has not tasted them for some time, it yearns to see the end of such loathsome beasts.
"Their base...animality?...is always a potent challenge."


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico stood still as a statue in the centre of the hall. The other myrmidons faded from his vision until it seemed as if he was the only living thing in the world. His mechanical heart slowed its beating and his breathing slowed until it might as well have stopped. He delved deep into his mechanical systems and found peace. It was silent save for the occasional heart beat. Then he was rudely awakened from his trance-like state by his brother, Kylar. Kylar was young for a myrmidon but had proved himself many times over. He was a master craftsman and a brilliant shot with the Magma bolter that he carried loosely in one hand. He was the complete opposite of Verexia, another of the myrmidon battle group. While she was a masterful melee combatant Kylar could put a round through the viewing slit of a Leman Russ with his eyes closed.

“What,” Judico said as his brother awakened him. “The others are talking, I thought it unwise to leave you oblivious,” came the earnest reply. Judico nodded at that and walked over to a seat where he sat and listened to his fellow myrmidons. When they had finished their discussion he spoke. His voice was whisper quiet but it commanded instant attention. “My own last engagement was rather more difficult than that. A group of chaos marines had taken root on a world scarce three days warp travel from here and I was called to lead the assault to liberate it. They had a great deal of cultists and a warhound titan supporting them. The Dark Angels were also there although they only paused long enough to capture one of the traitors before vanishing. I duelled the leader in single combat and managed to kill him while Kylar picked off his guard that had been trying to reach him,” Judico said.

“As to your words Verexia,” he said after a pause “the greenskin is indeed a powerful foe however I would prefer to face the traitor astartes as they are more of a stain on our honour than the existence of aliens. Mankind is eternal, the alien is weak. The machine god shall guide us through the darkness to enlightenment.” With this Judico bowed his head and waited for a response…


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

_[OOC: I just realised there's 2 of us from Primus...I can change Verexia's forge to one of the other 2 -doesn't matter which one- to give more variety if needed? - Andy]._

Nodding in response to Judico, Verexia replies:
"I think this memory-core recalls some of the chaos-followers...I do not claim a huge history, yet we have managed to render several of their units into base components.

"Those so-called 'fallen' believe that they serve a true faith? Even the temerity to suggest such a concept nearly boils the last blood in my veins!

"I understand how you might reserve particular pleasure for eradicating such a foe, yet they are still merely human, with the same weaknesses of the flesh.

"I understand the pacts from Mars ally us with The Emperor and never would I -nor any of us- breach them whilst that agreement still holds, but they are not the same as us. 
"Common enemies and purpose give us unity and perhaps we may not understand them, but they may never understand us either.

"The Orks are brutal and combative, living only to conquer.
"Eldars seem to hide behind enigma and history, a mere shadow of a so-called great race..?
"The automatons try to facsimile our sacred technologies, yet lack the will to enact it.
"The Tyranids, those beasts-of-the-field, have proven a challenge, but are driven mainly by hunger.
"Yes, I think I agree that perhaps the fallen ones are indeed our greatest threat...they still think like we do and are armoured almost as well as we can replicate."

She gives a slight laugh, as she adds: "I think it is interesting to live in such times...for what else are we here for but to challenge the foes of the Machine God?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The mood was unusually lighthearted for being a techpriest groups quarters, seeing as they normally only insert new nourishment capsules into their systems, and chant a silent prayer.

The secutors are a bit different, their chants and craft is upon the battlefield, and now it has been many long days since they really saw any action.

The group kept on exchanging battlerecords, each reasurring each other of their hate for their foe, the oath to the imperium, and a silent brag here and there.

Suddently Kylar walked off and seemed to get a radio transmission.
A short time after he got it, he returned to the group.
It was common knowledge that only the area around the recaff boiler was truly overseen by the Ohmnissiah in this facility, and there was little hope in radio communnication elsewhere in the shrine without annoying disturbances.

Kyler walked back to his brother.

"-Brother, i have been summoned to the palace, and i shall leave with haste. Is there anything i should do before i leave. But leave out trivialities, the message seemed urgent and i don't want you to give me something less urgent to do just to have my company." Kyler informed, he seemed urgent and the task seemed important, but he did not forget to add a hint of humour into the sentence.


The palace, the cultural, military and economical midpoint of the plasma forge, the grandest building on the planet.
Here the fabricator general of Sol resides, Viktor Solus, an esteemed individual, skilled in the art of calculus.
Whatever task Kyler had at the palace, it was sure to be important, there was almost a sense of jealousy in the room.

[OOC, it does not matter if two of you come from the same forge, it's more of a flavour thing than an actual boon or bane, similar to this.
Both of you come from USA, one is from Britain but all of you can get equipment from Germany, but it's a bit more tricky. Just an example.]


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Danalar's enhanced hearing picked up the quiet conversation between Judico and his brother Kyler. 

A summons to the palace hmmm..... Danalar doubted that it was for something trivial. Perhaps the group was finally going to receive some orders. Danalar hated being cooped up here in his quarters. The field of battle is what he desired. 

Standing suddenly he went into his small room, and retrieved the pair of low caliber auto-pistols that he carried with him, and lighting another lho stick with the end of one of his mechandrites, he began to slowly and methodically break the weapons down into their component parts. The ritual of maintenance calming his over wrought nerves. 

Soon..... he thought, looking hopefully at the door through which Kyler disappeared.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

After exchanging a few quick words with his brother, Kylar left.

He was apparently to go there alone, and that was fine, although as much as people wished for action, there was still duty, and respect.

After a while, there was an alert on the intercom.

[OOC, Judico, you can do the interaction scene in a past sense, no worries.]


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Judico nodded to his brother and watched as he left. Kylar was a good warrior but too emotional and hot headed. Judico hoped he’d be alright. It was a curious incident with the tech priest. Despite the ritual of pure thought Judico still retained faint traces of emotions. When this was checked out it was proven that the graft was malfunctioning, meaning that while it repressed the emotions, it had not completely destroyed them. This was thought to be due to the presence of his brother and the influence he had on Judico. Judico was brought out of his reverie by the bleeping of the intercom. He walked over to it and activated it. He routed the signal to the vox channel shared by the myrmidons but muted Kylar so that he did not have to listen to their orders, having his own. “Yes,” he said…


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

"-.... calling secutor team 4, come in." The voice of an adept is on the other side, you notice that the call is from central command.

And it's common that simple adepts give out your orders, along with a clarification code so that both parts know the task is recieved, legit and beeing executed.

"-Greetings Lord of fire, i humbly relay your latest task."

The machine spat and whirred, and after a few seconds a retractable arm was unfolded and a data slate was presented, a light shining showing that unread data was on it.

"-Magos, i will do a short brief as always. The current task is located in living Section C12, commonwealth quarters...." The adept kept speaking, you've been to that section several times, rarely anything interesting happen there.

"-.... the local provost have requested skilled support for one of their assignments...." A provost needing help from secutors? The provosts whom are simple enforcers need aid from the warrior adepts of the machine god? Either they have run into some really brown situation or the hive has recently had a massive loss of available manpower and is forced to call in overqualified people.

".... provost Hemlock, the call mentions some sort of investigation." The adept was finished and sent an automated thought of the day via binary.

Thought begets heresy, heresy begets retribution.

It's a fairly long drive, but your team has access to a military truck designed to transport an entire provost consisting of 12 men plus two drivers.
Normally you have to squeeze a bit when riding it, but there is no better suited vehicle for transporting you around.

The orders are given, the task is clear.

Move out!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As Danalar finished reassembling the two auto-pistols and secureing their holsters down along each of his thighs, the intercome on the wall started beeping. Despite his normally calm demeanor the Myrmidon couldn't help grow a little excited at the prospect of some sort of action after such a long period of down time. He watched as Judico answered the vox and, with a twitch of his fingers, routed the call to the groups private internal vox channel.

The tinny, mechanical voice of one of the tech adepts, echoed through the com, "Calling secutor team 4, come in." the voice rang, along with a series of coded numbers. Judico answered and the tech adept began to relay out the information that the team would need. As the adept spoke, a machine below the vox unit began to whir and hiss, and a several data slates where presented to the team that outlined the mission that was now at hand. moving over to the port, Danalar took a quick glance at the information provided, mostly city maps, and dossiers of the officers of the Provosts office, before handing them to Judico.

It appeared that they were being tasked to go assist a Provost by the name of Hemlock in living section C1. The provost had requested assistance from the Secutor's for some sort of investigation. Danalar sighed. This didn't appear to be the action that the team was starving for. They would go, play babysitter for some idiot provost and his men, and then be gone without a backwards glance. Well, no matter, at least it was an excuse to get out of this room. 

Going back into his room he retrieved his halberd, and donned the strange holster that held his two handflamers to his back, making them easily accessable to his mechandrites. It felt good to don his gear again, the comfortable weight of his weapons bringing calm and focus. Walking back into the room he took the opportunity to light another lho stick as he attached the helm of his armor to his beld. Turning to the group he said, "Shall we go then?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Magos Verexia Laterus "Unit Six" As the data slates are handed out, you cannot quench your excitement and in an act of no self control you start to calmly flick through the order data, ignoring the rite of activation.

Although the data slate is rugged and used to working with you, so the machine spirit is not angered and happily shows you the mission details.

You are to travel to provost Hemlock, led by the tribune with the same name, a bit of a famous guy locally for his ruthless efficiency.

As you finally finish gearing up, you notiice that everyone seems finished.
You nod to the others that you are ready to go.

Myrmidon Danalar Brocorth After getting the data-slate, you skim through the data [Read above] and is not to impressed, true that you've heard of Hemlock before but he's not doing more than his job. Keeping order and enforcing the law.

You take a big healthy (or rather unhealthy) puff of smoke and notice the nod from Verexia and respond.

Archmagos Judico Indol ‘The Lord of Fire’ After reading through the data-slate, you pick up your spartan amount of gear, and prepare to move out.

The others are also finished.

All: You move out from the HQ and embark the vehicle, Danalar drives and you are making goo pace for the subhive.
Even the traffic isn't too bad, only one macro-hauler on the way.

As you drive down the road after passing the hauler, whom nearly take up an entire side of the 16 filed road, you are caught once again by the majesty of the forge, although this only beeing a road from the main hive to the subhives, the massive construct easily towers over the mightiest of warmachines.

The gargantuan titanium walls rise on both sides, like the sides of a steep ravine, meeting at the top roof where the artisans installed diamonded windows like on battleships.
The massive skylights lets the outside light shine in, the red cloud-caps casts the entire road network and annything touched by the light into a hellish red tint, some whom have visited have been scared of merely by the light from the sky.

Fearful fools.
You are soon at your destination.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Danalar stood, waiting for the rest of the team to ready themselves for mobilization. The lho stick he was smoking was down the nub by the time he was roused from his introspection, by a wave and a nod from Verexia. Crushing the ember at the end between his thumb and middle finger, Danalar dropped the but of the stick to the ground with a casual flick of his hand, and walked down the long tunnel leading to the embarkation bay with the rest of the team. 

Jumping into the driver seat of the truck without being asked, Danalar linked his synaptic relays with the machine spirit of the machine and coaxed the engine to life, system data filling his vision. The vehicle was old, but full of character and in good repair. Once the team was aboard, he pulled the truck out of the embarkation area, and onto the highway that would take them to Hemlock. 

The drive was uneventful, trafffic was non-existent, and Danalar just lost himself in the communion with the vehicles machine spirit. Rolling swiftly by a large cargo hauler, Danalar was struck by the sight of the majesty of the forge as it came back into view. Its gargantuan outline framed by the setting sun. Huge titanium walls that reflected and amplified the natural reddish light rose on both sides of the roadway, leading them through the laberinthine passages of the hives in rapied movement. 

The drive took some time, but soon enought they were nearing their destination. Informing the rest of the team that they would arrive soon, Danalar readied himself for the boredom this mission was sure to entail.


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Verexia awed at the sights of the great machined walls and slab-sided buildings:
No matter how many times she travelled these roads, she had never lost her respect for the ancient technology which it embodied and which had in turn built it, almost like a monument to it's own greatness.

"So, an investigation, then? We all seem well-suited to such uses, yes?" she queried to her compatriots.
"I imagine there may be something to...put down...but also possibilities to examine lost-tech, or recover them as well?
"It has been a while since I was employed suchlike; a chance to exercise redundant servo's...welcomed as such by this Unit Six..."

"Interrogative: Subject 'Tribune Hemlock' = efficient to the point of ceaselessness, if I recall correctly. Vaunted in this region. No doubt courageous."

Turning to her companions, she queried: "Do yourselves know about this person? If they still have pride, could it perhaps be dented by our presence?"


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As the group of myrmidons did what could compare to chit chat, the vehicle was almost at the end of the journey.

Taking a right at a turn-off road you reach the hab-block.
Drive to a parking house and drop of the vehicle at a designated drop-off pad.
Large lifts and mechanical claws take hold of the vehicle and put it inside a storage room, keeping the streets somewhat free from the millions of vehicles that drive through it every day.

As you stand on the concrete platform that connect the higher level parking building with the road by a ramp, you see parts of a provost marching towards you, roughly 4 hypaspists (normal skitarii) armed with shotguns with chain-bajonets, led by a tribune (basically sergeant) with no hood, and with a fine power axe.

They basically look like that.









The tribune halts his troops, and steps forth and give a simple bow.
"-Greetings great masters, i am joyful you arrived at such short notice." He say, and then straightens his posture.

"-I am tribune Hemlock, of provost Hemlock. I shall show you the location of our task."
With that he gives you a gesture as to fall in with the skitarii, so they can escort you and act as a portable cover if need be.

[OOC, there are no individual updates, since you are all in the same location and doing the same thing. You can write what you did on the truck before you arrive if you want.]


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

As the party kept walking along a street, Hemlock asks several things.

What your specialities are, how long you've served and what you think of current affairs.
All in all, Hemlock is rather inquisitive for beeing a tribune, it appears that he has not recieved the rite of pure thought, neither any inhibitor chip.

This happens from time to time, but it's very unusual.
Usually inhibitors are inserted early on in a cloned suspect.

But it is then it strikes you, he doesn't look like his squad, usually all members of squads are consisting of a single batch of clones.

This appears as a bit strange to you.

If you want you can ask about this, or just wait until you get to the mission area, according to your calculations it's not far.

[OOC, sorry for not posting yesterday, heresy online refused to load.]


----------

